# How do I get rid of the Ken Burn effect in iMovie?



## Safari_Addict (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm doing a wedding movie for a friend. It has about 75 pictures (not all of them) and I don't want to go through and click "Ken Burn Effect". Can I set it to always say no?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 24, 2005)

You do have to turn that effect off before rendering any images. Or,:
To remove the pan and zoom effect from a rendered image:

1. Select the image in the clip viewer.

2. Click the Photos button to open the Photos pane.

3. Deselect the Ken Burns Effect checkbox.

4. Click Update.

You can shift-click the first clip and then the last to select all, or the standard cmd-A will select all clips, removing the effect seem to take only a short time.


----------



## Safari_Addict (Apr 24, 2005)

So if I start with the first one and hold shift than click the last one and edit it it won't do it... thanks.


----------

